# what would you buy?



## ccart58 (Mar 5, 2010)

If you only had $250 what electronic unit would you buy? would you look for a used one or buy a new one? And what unit would it be?


----------



## ccart58 (Mar 5, 2010)

I found a elite 4x dsi for 186.83 anyone know about or have one of these? but it dont have GPS it does say chartplotter I dont understand!


----------



## ccart58 (Mar 5, 2010)

ok pro bass shops has the elite 4 ff/chartplotter for $299.99 I would like to hear from some of you that might have this unit is it worth the money?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

A friend of mine has one. It's a nice unit for the money and has nice pics. As far as "is it worth the money?" that's really for you to decide, it's your money. It all depends on what features you're looking for.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm a firm believer in get what you can and learn to use what you have. No matter what you get, there's going to be a learning curve with it. People can tell you how this or that works but you'll still have to get out and practice using it. $300 isn't much for electronics nowadays so you wont get all the bells and whistles that are out there. Learn to use what you can afford right now and you'll upgrade to a better unit in time. I started with a very low pixel model back in the 70's and progressed all the way up to a HB 1197 now. Had an eagle 320 and 480 for at least 7 years before i moved up to a 640C. After i learned the advantage a gps unit would give me, that's the type models i've been using for the last 8 or 9 years. The better you get with your current unit, the more bells and whistles you'll want. One word of advice tho, dont start out with a unit that has way too much stuff in it that you'll never understand it.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i needed a unit for my little tri hull. i just got on ebay and kept looking untill i found something i wanted. i think i ended up with one called the WIDE ONE but it has speed and temp, and i do alot of trolling so i had to have the speed. it was an older unit but it was brand new still in the box. i paid like 125.00 for it. ebay really has a lot to choose from, and you can get new units thats just never been mounted, at some great prices.
sherman


----------



## ccart58 (Mar 5, 2010)

thanks for the help I am still looking not sure yet I do know I want gps and dsi but thats all i know for now


----------



## ccart58 (Mar 5, 2010)

ok it is between the 581i di and the 581i part numbers are 408470-1 and 407330-1 can anyone tell me which is the best unit I can get them both for about the same price $300 they are both combo, some say fish wont show up good on the di, say they only show up as dots that are hard to see any help would be really good! thanks


----------

